Ask HN: Is there a downloadable database of all HN posts / comments? - lettergram
======
rubyfan
[https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/public-data/hacker-
news](https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/public-data/hacker-news)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10440502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10440502)

~~~
lettergram
Thanks! I do regret it's not up to date, but it'll do.

------
gus_massa
See [https://hn.algolia.com/api](https://hn.algolia.com/api) . Remember to
read the rate limit warning at the bottom.

